# IVF Concerns



## patricia (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi

This may sound a silly question but do the drugs used in IVF treatments alter your FSH (making it higher) permanantly or bring on an early menopause?

I'm also worried about the risk of ovarian cancer or because of the high oestrogen levels, the increased risk of breast cancer. I spoke to my GP who said that I was unable to have a mamogram prior to commencing treatment because the tissue density if you're under 40 is to high to do a proper test. Do you know of any tests to check ovarian/breast cancer prior/post treatment please? 

And why does some down regs cause ovarian cysts please - I have been prescribed prostrap rather than daily injections - is there a reason for this and does this medication cause cysts. I'm very worried about taking all this medication! 

regards

Patricia


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Patricia,

Im sure Peter will know all about the tests, the one i do know about is called a CA125 (its a blood test) - and that is done to test for ovarian cancer (i know this as i have to have one done everytime i have a cyst develop), as for the breast, im sorry i cannot help there, but as i say - Peter will more than likely be able to steer you in the right direction.

Mel

x x x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Patricia,

There is no evidence at present that the drugs used in IVF can do any long term harm.

Ovarian and breast cancer risks are the same for the infertile population as for the fertile. There are no reliable tests for these conditions (apart from mammography which is not possible until after the menopause) although there are some blood tests such as CA125 which may help in the diagnosis of some cases of ovarian cancer.

The main point here is to be aware of your body and to report any breast lumps immediately and any unexplainable abdominal pain.

Cyst formation is a risk in all forms of stimulation and your clinic will monitor this and act accordingly.

The most important thing in all of this is to relax, trust the clinic and the physicians treating you and to report any symptoms which worry you immediately. You will no doubt get re-assuring advice if you do this which will put your mind at rest.

Hope this helps,

Peter


patricia said:


> Hi
> 
> This may sound a silly question but do the drugs used in IVF treatments alter your FSH (making it higher) permanantly or bring on an early menopause?
> 
> ...


----------

